# Harderst part of making a fursuit?



## Dracofangxxx (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey all! I'm preparing to start making my first fursuit, and I was wondering what the overall hardest part is? Is it the making of the head base? The furring? Sewing the body?

I'm rather curious because I want to practice the harder parts before I make a fullsuit- I'm already set to practice making resin cast eyes and foaming the heads, but I don't want to immediately waste fabric on things I'm pretty sure won't look too good 

Any basic help or things to expect (and avoid!) would be lovely! Thank you <3


----------



## Deo (Sep 12, 2011)

Dracofangxxx said:


> Hey all! I'm preparing to start making my first fursuit, and I was wondering what the overall hardest part is? Is it the making of the head base? The furring? Sewing the body?
> 
> I'm rather curious because I want to practice the harder parts before I make a fullsuit- I'm already set to practice making resin cast eyes and foaming the heads, but I don't want to immediately waste fabric on things I'm pretty sure won't look too good


Getting the eyes right. They have to be set just right (no matter what type of eye you are using) so that they don't look derpy or manic. Eyelids, angles, understructure that holds the eye like a socket... yeah. I hate doing eyes.

Um, you don't want to waste fabric but you're ok with wasting latex/silicone for mold making and resin? Those are far more expensive. Just get a balaclava and build a foam head. I don't get why beginners want to leap into resin head making without learning the basics first.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 12, 2011)

Making the head, especially the eyes like Deo said. 
A lot is forgiveable with the rest of the suit, but the head has all the personality and expression. Human beings put a lot into faces, particularly eyes. Tiny details can take a head from nice and friendly, to disconcerting.


----------



## Dracofangxxx (Sep 12, 2011)

> but you're ok with wasting latex/silicone for mold making and resin?


Aha, I think I worded it weird :] I'm not practicing resin masks, just the eyes. Sorry! but thank you for the helpful advice, I really appreciate it :]


----------



## Dracofangxxx (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you for the help, as well! I understand what you mean, with the personality/expression. I will definitely remember that when I get working :] I highly appreciate the help! <3


----------



## Deo (Sep 12, 2011)

Dracofangxxx said:


> Aha, I think I worded it weird :] I'm not practicing resin masks, just the eyes. Sorry! but thank you for the helpful advice, I really appreciate it :]


Silicone is expensive. It would be chaper for you to just by resin eyes from someone like Flurrycat on FA or acrylic half domes. And a lot less of a hassle with curing, hardening, mixing, sculpting+burnishing+sanding, casting, etc.


----------



## Sar (Sep 15, 2011)

I would say its between the hand-paws, feet, head shape or eyes (especially the 'follow me' eyes.)
Tails are the easiest IMO.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Sep 23, 2011)

It's been said, but to reiterate, THOSE DAMN EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wouldn't be surprised if a pair of eyes put me in the hospital one day from a brain aneurysm. 

But seriously, humans are psychologically drawn to faces. It is the first object that babies will focus on. Eyes are the part of the face that people want to specifically focus on. It is quite probably the part of your suit that will be getting the most attention, albeit rather subconsciousness.


----------



## Rhasp (Sep 24, 2011)

I can only duplicate what others has said that it looks like it should be the head since its since you have to get the mimic and everything good enough. Body should be the easiest part since its preatty much involve sewing the correct pieces together. This is for normal suits since I guess quads should be a bit more involved and harder to make the overall apearence look good.


----------

